# lucked into another nice classical yesterday...



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

the local shop had just got this in, didn`t even have a price yet. I asked em how much they said make an offer so I said...$50.oo?...they said OK. All solid wood and it`s been banged up some but thats never scared me off before. So gonna clean it up, strings look new, tuners screws are flatheads...shop said it`s a 1964... my wife confirmed ...and she reads the builder`s name as Morio Tasaki/Tazaki, whatever the guitar is it`s all solid wood and a quality guitars...ebony fretboard and bridge, thick slab of rosewood on the headstock, quality tuners and extremely clean inside...no visible glue... heres she be...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

you know they had it lying on the floor when I walked into the shop, I`m just grateful nobody stepped on it...I picked it up and asked...whats this?...it wasn`t there yesterday...they said oh that, it`s junk junk...they felt the need to repeat that twice. So as I was looking it over I was trying to keep my best poker face...when I asked why it was junk they pointed to the scratches and dings...so I just nodded and said yeah, I see, in Japanese... hey you know that gift horse thing don`t you? 
I was just playing it and I smelled it...I know I know, it`s a sickness...and it has a faint vanilla aroma...or something like it, hard to put my finger on ...but I can`t wait for the strings to stop stretching so I can really hear what it sounds like.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Only $50--that's a risk worth taking. Why doesn't that ever happen to me?:smile:

Great find!
Those old classicals had such nice wood, although wood was a lot cheaper & plentiful back then. The wood on my classical wouldn't have been a lower priced model today. I borrowed a cheap classical for a couple of weeks a few years back when mine was being repaired. The borrowed one was new, and real cheaply made of cheap wood. I could barely stand to play it.

I bet this one would you got would run rings around the one I borrowed before you fix it up.

Does it sound like I'm jealous? (But in a good way.)


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

most around the web seem to think it`s Brazilian...I`ve read cocobolo and wenge too...I thought it was Brazilian which is why I got interested in it, but even if it`s not it is without a doubt all solid wood, the swirls in the grain match up inside and out on the back and sides, top is solid too. It`s a beauty for sure, and I was actually prepared to go all the way up to $100.oo...no, really. :wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm no wood expert, but I've picked up a few things from playing guitar and talking wood with some wood freaks I know--and I mean wood freak in a good way. Some parts of it sure look like Brazilian rosewood, but some shots look like cocobolo. Either way it's great looking wood, and I'm sure it will sound quite sweet when the strings stretch in.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

It sure looks nice for 50$.

You should have offered less since they were so insistant that it is junk.


----------

